# Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 30, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<!-- Component: NYDailyNews : component/story/picture.comp -->*vs







*
*Knicks (4-9)vs Chicago (6-5)*
*Nov, 30, 2005 7:30PM
(TV: NBALP, MSG)
Madison Square Garden
New York, NY *
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN)
Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks





































Bulls




































Key Reserves:
Knicks
















Bulls














*​*
Knicks:



Eddy Curry is hoping for good news. The injured Knicks center has missed three games with a strained left calf, but he will be examined on Tuesday and might be cleared to play on Wednesday against the Chicago Bulls. Bumping heads with former teammates is always meaningful, but especially in this case. "I'm just anxious to play," Curry said. "I'm ready to play. I feel like a lot of the pain that I had is gone. So, whether it was Chicago or Charlotte or anybody, I'd be ready to play.

Click to expand...

Bulls:



The Bulls have waited seven long years to put their embarrassing failures on the annual November road trip behind them. The Bulls' record on the road trek dipped to 1-41 since 1998 when they dropped the first three games of this year's journey west. But they responded with a three-game winning streak and came home with a 3-3 record on this year's trip after posting wins at Houston, San Antonio and the Los Angeles Lakers.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71078​*​


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wow, bulls really won against SA?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

think the Knicks are gonna take it tomorrow night


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This is a game I want to win in the worse way, for my own personal reasons!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Lets go!

We need a 4 game win streak


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i wanna win simply because of the massive amounts of bulls fan on this website that are still dissecting jamal crawfords every single game and now eddy curry


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Larry Brown is starting Nate Robinson alongside Steph. Frye is also in the starting lineup. To those folks who said Larry Brown won't play rookies...sorry we don't believe you! :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ben Gordon hits 3 straight 3 pointers. Can we please defend the 3 guys?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the nasty stuff and the assist by Nate Robinson!! AND 1 Woo Hoo!!! Frye hits both. End of the 1st qtr.

29-24 Bulls


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I almost fainted Crawford threw an alley oop to Nate, but he missed it. I would have fell out of my chair if he could have dunked it, but of course Frye clean the glass.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

A rookie ref gives Larry Brown a techincal foul. Respect your elders Ref!!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

when marbury drives he doesnt ever kick it out to the open man unless someone stops him before he gets to the paint... n thats dumb... especially with tyson chandler waiting for you and jamal crawford wide open


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks commit their 9th turnover so far in this game. 

42-30 Bulls 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate Robinson hits the 3 from the corner. Hinrich hits a 3 to answer as the shot clock winds down. We must defend the 3 in this game. The Bulls have become a perimeter offensive minded team. 

45-36 Bulls 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

AD hits a jumper, Skiles calls a time out!

47-38 Bulls


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph drives to the hoop and is fouled and will go to the charity stripe. Steph hasn't hit a field goal yet in this game. He hits both free throws.

50-42 Bulls 2nd qtr. We need to contest every jump shot because that's all the Bulls are doing right now.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph is getting to the line for the 9th time in this 1st half. Steph hits both! Othella Harrington hits the jumper. AD misses the jumper as time winds down.

59-50 Bulls end of the 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#000000 colSpan=13>*CHICAGO BULLS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Duhon, PG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Hinrich, G</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Sweetney, PF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andres Nocioni, SF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tyson Chandler, C</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Eric Piatkowski, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jannero Pargo, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Gordon, G</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Basden, G</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tim Thomas, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Darius Songaila, PF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Allen, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Luol Deng, GF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Othella Harrington, PF</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*20-40*</TD><TD>*6-13*</TD><TD>*12-15*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*58*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*46.2%*</TD><TD>*80.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 8 (2)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>9-10</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Barnes, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*15-33*</TD><TD>*1-4*</TD><TD>*19-22*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*50*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45.5%*</TD><TD>*25.0%*</TD><TD>*86.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 9 (11)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

2 back to back hoops by Crawford after Nate is sent to the bench as the 3rd qtr began. 

60-54 Bulls 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chandler fouls Frye hard on the fast break. I think the ref should have called a flagrant darn it!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks go on a 7-0 run after Nate's field goal. 

72-64 Bulls 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 3rd 82-74 Bulls


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ha Ha Jamal playing D and blocks Ben Gordon's 3 point attempt. 

82-78 Bulls


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh My God!!!! Ariza With The Nasty Dunk To Tie The Game!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lmaooo Ariza Did Him Dirty!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Bulls are in the penalty with 8 minutes remaining in the game. They must drive to the basket and continue to get to the line. Wear them down damn it!!! AD goes to the line and hits 1 of 2. AD gets back on defense and steals the ball and is fouled by Chandler who fouls out. AD goes back to the charity stripe. AD hits both.

85-82 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Jamal drives to the basket and gets to the line again. That's what I'm talking about guys....wear them out!!! Jamal hits both!

89-84 Knicks less than 7 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Jamal with a big 3! Crawford is hyped up!!!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Why Isnt Jamal Crawford Starting


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

just to let u kno your not alone, Ariza dunk of the month so far, i would say year but Vince on Zo was nasty...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> Why Isnt Jamal Crawford Starting


Crawford takes some bad shots at times. LB can't stand that, so if he continues to take bad shots...he will never start. This is his best game of the season so far, but the Bulls may have something to do with it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Bulls calls time out after the Marbury floater.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ben Gordon hits the 3, but Jamal answers right back with a big 3 of his own. Dunhon comes right back down with another 3! This is getting good!!! Steph is fouled by Dunhon and he will go to the line. Techincal foul charged to Dunhon. Good job in collapsing Bulls!!! 

Jamal hits the techincal. Steph hits 1 of 2 and Frye comes up with the offensive rebound. Nate misses the 3 and Frye is called for the foul.

105-96 Knicks less than 1 minute remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye goes to the line and hits both! Frye with another 20 point game. You hear that haters....he is not a fluke! The Bulls call a time out!

107-96 Knicks less than 1 minute remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gordon with another 3, his 7th of the game. Nate drives with less than a few seconds remaining and is screamed on by Larry Brown. LOL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Final Score 101-109 Knicks. It feels good to beat the Bulls. We snapped their 4 game winning streak. I can't wait to check out that Jamal Crawford thread in the Bulls forum. :biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> Why Isnt Jamal Crawford Starting


just wait til the post game interviews , i'm sure it will be asked.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Player of the Game:* How ironic...Jamal Crawford sticking it to his old team. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CHICAGO BULLS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A NOCIONI, F</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M SWEETNEY, F</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T CHANDLER, C</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C DUHON, G</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>K HINRICH, G</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>B GORDON</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>9-18</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>O HARRINGTON</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>L DENG</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D SONGAILA</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E BASDEN</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E PIATKOWSKI</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T THOMAS</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M ALLEN</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J PARGO</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35-76*</TD><TD>*13-25*</TD><TD>*18-25*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*101*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.1%*</TD><TD>*52.0%*</TD><TD>*72.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 19 (21)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C FRYE, F</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M ROSE, F</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A DAVIS, C</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S MARBURY, G</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>12-14</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>N ROBINSON, G</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>4-12</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J CRAWFORD</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>8-14</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>10-10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M TAYLOR</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T ARIZA</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D LEE</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J BUTLER</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P HARDAWAY</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J JAMES</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Q RICHARDSON</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E CURRY</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - STRAINED LEFT CALF</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BARNES</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*30-65*</TD><TD>*4-9*</TD><TD>*45-57*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*38*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*109*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.2%*</TD><TD>*44.4%*</TD><TD>*78.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 16 (11)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Flagrant Fouls:* NONE.
*Technicals:* CHICAGO - M SWEETNEY, C DUHON. NEW YORK - M TAYLOR.
*Officials:* ELY ROE, LEON WOOD, SEAN CORBIN.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Crawford takes some bad shots at times. LB can't stand that, so if he continues to take bad shots...he will never start. This is his best game of the season so far, but the Bulls may have something to do with it.


how untrue.

hes taken more free throws then threes this year. this isnt the jamal of last year.

over his career he shot 800 more threes then free throws.. this is a different player


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

If anyone can find that Ariza dunk on Nocioni it will be appreciated.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i wouldnt check out the bulls forum, they are calling me all types of names just for posting in there.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> how untrue.
> 
> hes taken more free throws then threes this year. this isnt the jamal of last year.
> 
> over his career he shot 800 more threes then free throws.. this is a different player


Crawford's shot selection can get ugly. Just like in the 4th quarter of this game, he still needs discipline when it comes to that. I don't mind if he starts because Q has been ineffective.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> If anyone can find that Ariza dunk on Nocioni it will be appreciated.



http://rapidshare.de/files/8414680/arizadunk.zip.html

there you go

natesbury is the man , he gets this stuff so fast.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

wow marbury had 18?! i didnt expect him to have that much.... he has to really start shooting the ball better.. see!! i told you crawford was underrated!! although its just one game... this is a huge win for us. if we did THAT without eddy curry, then if we had him.... our low post presence is poor rite now, and we got to get better defensive transitions...Speaking of crawford, he came from the bulls, and eddy came from the bulls, and AD came from the bulls, we've had alot of trades with them. They might as well be our trading partners if we get tim thomas back off a trade. Speaking of trades... would you do this?

knicks get:
Earl watson, nene

Nugs get:
JJ, and penny


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> i wouldnt check out the bulls forum, they are calling me all types of names just for posting in there.



they are some sensitive ones about the reffing in that thread i would paint the whole forum because most of the posters are pretty good...but i actually though it was bad for both sides , the difference was the knicks recognized the refs were calling everything and got aggressive, the bulls didn't & stuck to their way of play and it cost them . they could have blown the knicks out early if not for the bulls staying in the game at the line.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> http://rapidshare.de/files/8414680/arizadunk.zip.html
> 
> there you go
> 
> natesbury is the man , he gets this stuff so fast.


Thanks!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> they are some sensitive ones about the reffing in that thread i would paint the whole forum because most of the posters are pretty good...but i actually though it was bad for both sides , the difference was the knicks recognized the refs were calling everything and got aggressive, the bulls didn't & stuck to their way of play and it cost them . they could have blown the knicks out early if not for the bulls staying in the game at the line.



i dunno...i usually avoid the bulls forum....a lot of the fans are very irritable... considerin they have the biggest fan base here, you would expect that... but nothings changed with them so....


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> they are some sensitive ones about the reffing in that thread i would paint the whole forum because most of the posters are pretty good...but i actually though it was bad for both sides , the difference was the knicks recognized the refs were calling everything and got aggressive, the bulls didn't & stuck to their way of play and it cost them . they could have blown the knicks out early if not for the bulls staying in the game at the line.


heh... i just told them they had there share of calls..... dont blame us rite?... ur rite... they are pretty sensitive... 10 pages just for complaiing about the ref calls?! dammmmmmn...


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> What part of KNICKS ATTEMPTED 57 FREE THROWS are u having a hard time understanding?
> 
> "You got breaks too". WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Please leave.


your complaining about one loss?! did you watch the game with your eyes closed? sorry if we get fols.. thats why they have the replay for that.. DUH... wow knicks fans are rite.. you are pretty sensitive about one loss..

LET ME GET ONE THING CLEAR..... WE EARNED OUR WINS JUST LIKE YOU EARN YOURS.... IF YOU HAVE REASONS OF COMPLAINING FOR JUST ONE LOSS< THEN WHY DONT YOU STOP WATCHING THE GAME??

THEy are really starting to piss me off.. why dint e post in their forum to piss them off about bad f? that'll teach emm :biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> heh... i just told them they had there share of calls..... dont blame us rite?... ur rite... they are pretty sensitive... 10 pages just for complaiing about the ref calls?! dammmmmmn...



nobody liked how the game was called...the refs were bad , i believe LB got a tech for arguing and at one point i saw LB on a ref's case until the ref put the whistle in his mouth and then he walked away.

skiles was in the ref's ear alot too as were alot of the players.

nobody was happy and i think rightly so, but alot of basketball is adjustments , the knicks adjusted and the bulls didn't , the bulls are a team that plays really hard which often leads them to foul (they led the league in fouls last season) they needed to slack off abit with the pressure but instead they did things like pressure marbury to go left and then he did and drew fouls...stuff like that cost the bulls the game imo more than anything else , subtle coaching mistakes mostly.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That's all they can do is complain about refs. If coach Skiles had an ounce of sense he would have told the guys to drive to the basket more often instead of taking jump shots when the Knicks were making their run. Hey I can't blame them for being upset, the Crawford and the Larry/Knicks meltdown thread should cool down a while.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> nobody liked how the game was called...the refs were bad , i believe LB got a tech for arguing and at one point i saw LB on a ref's case until the ref put the whistle in his mouth and then he walked away.
> 
> skiles was in the ref's ear alot too as were alot of the players.
> 
> nobody was happy and i think rightly so, but alot of basketball is adjustments , the knicks adjusted and the bulls didn't , the bulls are a team that plays really hard which often leads them to foul (they led the league in fouls last season) they needed to slack off abit with the pressure but instead they did things like pressure marbury to go left and then he did and drew fouls...stuff like that cost the bulls the game imo more than anything else , subtle coaching mistakes mostly.


Thats what i just told them, frankly, they dont understand the negatives we received during the game.. they are telling me we got double the free throws they did.. i mean at the end.. they fouled us like 10 times!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> i dunno...i usually avoid the bulls forum....a lot of the fans are very irritable...


Wow, irritable is a compliment.

Great game for JC, couldn't have picked a better time to light it up.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Isn't it weird how LB chose Nate to start over Crawford? If LB was trying to motivate him it definately worked.


----------

